# Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries



## Spatz (Nov 19, 2013)

*Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*

Read this on Dorkly. 

In short, the math says that in one punch, Machamp can theoretically release 93 megatons of tnt in terms of energy. To put this inperspective the Tsar Bomb (the largest nuclear device ever detonated) released 50 megatons of energy upon detonation.

Machamp can release nearly twice this, 500 times a second. Wow.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*

height and weight are part of the pokédex entries, right?


----------



## Spatz (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*

When basing Pokémon on their height and weight, Wailmer and Wailord are practically the most ridiculous organisms in the Pokémon Universe to live.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*

Then again, Gym Leader Chuck regularly spars with his Pokémon to train both them and himself. I don't remember if he actually has a Machamp (pretty sure he gets one in a rematch or something), but he presumably has something roughly as powerful. So either the Pokédex is full of shit (likely), or... maybe they just measure things in different units? Hrrm.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*

Evidently Grimer was formed from X-rays.  That came from the moon.

Also, a bit less stupid, Delibird only leave their nest to find food for their young... so if you ever catch/knock one out, you've just killed all of its children.


----------



## Spatz (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*



Music Dragon said:


> Then again, Gym Leader Chuck regularly spars with his Pokémon to train both them and himself. I don't remember if he actually has a Machamp (pretty sure he gets one in a rematch or something), but he presumably has something roughly as powerful. So either the Pokédex is full of shit (likely), or... maybe they just measure things in different units? Hrrm.


I know that when you initially challenge him he has a Primeape and a Poliwrath, and depending on version (i.e. GSC vs HGSS) his gimmick has to do with ensuring he can hit with Dynamic/Focus Punch


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*



Grey Matter said:


> Read this on Dorkly.
> 
> In short, the math says that in one punch, Machamp can theoretically release 93 megatons of tnt in terms of energy. To put this inperspective the Tsar Bomb (the largest nuclear device ever detonated) released 50 megatons of energy upon detonation.
> 
> Machamp can release nearly twice this, 500 times a second. Wow.


Not as ridiculous as Hitmonchan's balilty to punch faster than light.

Does it's fists time travel or something?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*



Zodiark said:


> Not as ridiculous as Hitmonchan's balilty to punch faster than light.
> 
> Does it's fists time travel or something?


Not necessarily faster than light, just faster than the human eye can detect. In fact, the other half of its pokedex entries say that it punches at the speed of a bullet train, which is not very fast by comparison but which would still be nigh-impossible for the human eye to identify before it made contact.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Stupid Facts Based on Pokédex Entries*



Superbird said:


> Not necessarily faster than light, just faster than the human eye can detect. In fact, the other half of its pokedex entries say that it punches at the speed of a bullet train, which is not very fast by comparison but which would still be nigh-impossible for the human eye to identify before it made contact.


You're right haha.

I just remembered where I read that: the old Pokemon handbook for Gen I.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/7174tw10HzL._SL1000_.jpg


----------

